# Thoughts on sapient boards



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

Sapaient folded. Mordo and Sons canned it. there will be no warranty support for any products still floating around.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

really?? i wasn't aware of that.. did this happen recently because I'm pretty sure they released a new line of decks this year.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Incogneato said:


> Sapaient folded. Mordo and Sons canned it. there will be no warranty support for any products still floating around.


Ah nope...They're still very much alive and well.

I've heard various opinions on Sapients. Some good, some bad, though that probably doesn't help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

well it's good to hear they're still up and running...

Could someone point out the pros and cons of shorter vs longer boards ?? I weigh 170lbs and I fall under a few different lengths. I ride freestyle and am on the East Coast.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

dm564056 said:


> well it's good to hear they're still up and running...
> 
> Could someone point out the pros and cons of shorter vs longer boards ?? I weigh 170lbs and I fall under a few different lengths. I ride freestyle and am on the East Coast.


Pros of shorter boards: easier to throw around, tend to be flexier etc etc
Cons: Less stable at high speeds, sink more easily in pow, though that problem can be temporarily remedied by setting bindings back.

Pros of longerboards: More stable at high speeds and landings etc, tend to be stiffer
Cons: Harder to throw around, a bit more difficult to press, but still doable. 

IMO shorter boards work better for the ice coast, just because there isn't alot of pow/freshies there and I'm pretty sure you guys are pretty park orientated.


----------

